# Infusing Daisies and Dandelions...



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 15, 2019)

So, I hot infused daisies into one jar of sunflower oil, and dandelions into another. They've been strained and smell great BUT do I double infuse them? Triple? Does it make any difference? We are in full daisy and Dandelion season here, so no shortage of flowers, but I'm wondering just how infused it is possible for oil to get?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have never hot infused but I generally dry them out and then infuse them.  I pack a jar full of dandelions and then let it steep for a month or so.  You can infuse them as long as you would like.   I don't use much infused oils in my soap.  But do in other products sometimes.


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah' I dried the flowers first as I figures there would be less chance of spoilage and I could pack more into the jar.
I'll not be soaping with them- the daisy oil will be for Daisy salve and the Dandelion for dry skin lotion bars.... I think.
I'm probably too impatient to infuse these any more.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 15, 2019)

What benefit do the daisies add to salve? Or dandelion?


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> What benefit do the daisies add to salve? Or dandelion?



Soothing, anti-inflammatory, antipruritic (anti-itching), analgesic.  Some find these to be beneficial.  So far there isn't a lot of supporting medical proof, but there is long-standing practice.

Parts of the dandelion are used for different purposes.  The flower, the leaves, the roots.  As long as they are not sprayed with insecticide (as when I lived in an area where none of our neighbors used insecticides) I ate dandelion leaves in salads and soups, and have also purchased them in some grocery stores around the country in the past to add to salads or soups.  I have use the flowers as infusion in soap, but have never bothered to harvest roots.  Dandelion roots can be purchased, however.

However, people who are allergic to ragweed, may also be allergic to dandelion, so including it on the product label would be important.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes, we eat dandelion too. I just meant topically. But now we're OT.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2019)

The first sentence in my post was about topical use (in a salve).  And of course, via infusion.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes, I understand. Thanks Earlene.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 15, 2019)

Chickenpoopshoes said:


> So, I hot infused daisies into one jar of sunflower oil, and dandelions into another. They've been strained and smell great BUT do I double infuse them? Triple? Does it make any difference? We are in full daisy and Dandelion season here, so no shortage of flowers, but I'm wondering just how infused it is possible for oil to get?



I haven't done a lot of hot infusing, only cool. Those normally infuse for about a month


----------



## Dahila (Apr 15, 2019)

Cold infusion all the way and I do not use it in soap, does not make sense,  due the temps not much of benefits survive, but salves yes,  I make calendula oil which use for body butter and hand cream ,


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 16, 2019)

Daisies have the same properties as Arnica. Dandelion has been covered above!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 16, 2019)

Dasies is not camomile,


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 16, 2019)

So are we talking daisies or chamomile?


----------



## Dahila (Apr 16, 2019)

the OP is infusing daisies and claiming the benefits,  Most flowers are toxic daisies maybe are not but benefits of them in oil used for soapmaking;  doubt it.  It does have label appeal though.  However calendula is family of daisies too,


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2019)

Earlene is correct as to allergies. I am very allergic to ragweed and also allergic to dandelions.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 16, 2019)

I made some non petroleum jelly with dandelion infused oil. Was absolutely awful, it burned my skin.

The jelly was a great texture but obviously my skin didn't like the dandelion.
Next time, I'll make naked jelly. I have pollen allergies and I just don't trust flower infusions for face products.

It was a lovely yellow and there was no scent. Worked good for my feet, they didn't mind the infusion.
I warm infused my oil for 3 or 4 hours then made the jelly the next day. It was plenty strong.


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm honestly not very impressed with my infused oils. I've made a daisy salve (just suet and the daisy oil) but it's too hard and You can't smell the daisies. Definitely needs beeswax. The Dandelion lotion bar made 1:1:1, suet:coconut oilandelion oil. Is waaaaaaay too squishy- more of a potted lip balm texture and very greasy. Also desperately needs beeswax. Infusing was fun, but I see no real benefits at the moment... a plain lotion bar would be nicer....


----------

